# Check bombed



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Have this lil cutter group buy going. (75 left)

Nooner decides to add a lil something extra. Thanks Patrick.










Old Dog! Too funny.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hooooowwwll, ya old dog :r That's what great about the crazy folk at CS. Ask for one thing, they send ya something else too.

Congrats Klugs, looks good. Haven't got into the whole pipe thing yet but the amount of attention it's getting round here lately... who knows?  
It's like a whole other slope to whize down


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

He sent you the encyclopeida too? Man...that is a nice guy!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Classic CS Hit!!!!! WTG Patrick!!!!!!!! Enjoy it Dave and thanks for the group buy!!!!

Ron


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WTG !!! Enjoy Dave and thanks for putting together the group buy !


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice touch Patrick!

Dave, like the rest have said, thank you Sir! Enjoy your spoils!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ya old dog you! Congrats ya NICE Bastage. Notice I used nice? Have your machine call my machine for lunch.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

Must be vintage pipe tobacco. I haven't come in a can in years. :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OldDog said:


> Must be vintage pipe tobacco. I haven't come in a can in years. :r


You should talk to Dave -- it looks like he comes in a can all the time


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

OldDog said:


> Must be vintage pipe tobacco. I haven't come in a can in years. :r


It is, vintage and discontinued. and I thought it was appropriate as well!!! I would have tried sending some cigars, but the only cool 'gars I have to send are a box of 'Cheap Bastard' and although that seemed appropriate for Dave, I figured 'Old Dog' was better!

Thanks for putting the buy together Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Drevim decided to add a bit of check bombing himself.

Very cool. I have a wish up for larger (than KDT's) Fonseca's in the MAW thread. Very cool.

LIL cigars in tins are the best. Bought some humi tube beads and keep an otterbox under the front seat. 

Unnecessary Bro but thanks. About a week away. Cant wait to see 1000 cutters all in one place.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

You're more than welcome, Dave. 

Just a little way of saying thanks for taking on this project. Can't wait for next week, feels like Christmas all over again..


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TXMatt sent a lil something extra today. Thanks Matt. I see that Colleen has wisely taken the check writing away from you as well as credit card usage. Jane just nailed me on the CC bill last week. Hope her meds keep working as well as the last couple of days... maybe she will forget. Kind of doubt it though.

Thanks Matt. Unnecessary, but appreciated.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r Too much fun. Alpedhuez55 (Mike) sends this package with a very cool cigar box clock. At first I think hey its a cigar box that looks like a clock. Then I realize it's ticking. Cool a clock that looks like a cigar box. Notice that it really is a cigar box and open it up to find...... cigars!!! One of those middle age moments that gave me a chuckle.

Speaking of chuckle. The lighter is hilarious. NSFW light up female pictures and really quite interesting noises.... like Meg Rryan in the diner.

Very fun bro. Thank you very much.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mobsix has sent me soo many cigars in the MAW, PIF etc threads that it is hard to grab from anywhere in my humis without finding a great cigar with his name on it.

PSD4's and 01 Sir Winstons Matthew? MMMMMM.


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Mobsix has sent me soo many cigars in the MAW, PIF etc threads that it is hard to grab from anywhere in my humis without finding a great cigar with his name on it.
> 
> PSD4's and 01 Sir Winstons Matthew? MMMMMM.


As always your very welcome. Thank you for your work on the cutters Dave, they look great!
-Matthew


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Too much fun. Alpedhuez55 (Mike) sends this package with a very cool cigar box clock. At first I think hey its a cigar box that looks like a clock. Then I realize it's ticking. Cool a clock that looks like a cigar box. Notice that it really is a cigar box and open it up to find...... cigars!!! One of those middle age moments that gave me a chuckle.
> 
> Speaking of chuckle. The lighter is hilarious. NSFW light up female pictures and really quite interesting noises.... like Meg Rryan in the diner.
> 
> Very fun bro. Thank you very much.


You are welcome. Thanks for setting up the cutter purchase.

Looks like the three fell off. you should be able to stick it back on. It must have fell off into the box. If it is not in there, I can send you another #3.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Colleen held the checkbook and the purse strings long before my small tupperdor grew to a massive coolidor. I have a way of totally immersing myself into my hobbies that tends to totally dwindle savings..

I got nailed for the CC bill for those last Cbid wins just before Christmas, hoping she doesn't notice the checks skip a number in the carbons in her checkbook..

Thank goodness our war is over and you have stopped bribing my supply chain. Aaron brought me a nice box of Fillipe Gregario Blue label's this morning; ordered from Mike's last week.

I recall you like Opus' and recently read you enjoy Cuesta Rey CF, I really like the LPH Black Pearl Rojo and didn't recall sending you one before. The Bolivar is the "new blend"; I got it at an event just before Thanksgiving so likely it has been at least 150 days since the rolling table.

enjoy Dave, thanks for the hard work on these cutters
-Matt-



Da Klugs said:


> TXMatt sent a lil something extra today. Thanks Matt. I see that Colleen has wisely taken the check writing away from you as well as credit card usage. Jane just nailed me on the CC bill last week. Hope her meds keep working as well as the last couple of days... maybe she will forget. Kind of doubt it though.
> 
> Thanks Matt. Unnecessary, but appreciated.


----------

